# [FIXED! (Kind Of)] Error Restoring Data (CWM/CWMTouch)



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well. This has been an ongoing problem for the last 5 attempts of mine to use a nandroid.
They're supposed to be safety blankets...and yet, mine aren't working.

Upon restoration...it Bashes through boot...system...data...and right as I think it must be nearing the end of the data restoration...it says "error restoring data" and stops.
I (stupidly) haven't gotten a log. And as I'm currently on a working set up (which takes me forever. System app conversion for cerberus and Nova...getting tasker/nfc task launcher to play nicely...facebook/haxsync set up and merged contacts that don't automatically do so...bla bla bla) I'd rather not bother intentionally soft-bricking my phone with no hope of a painless reinstall.

I actually thought it must be the official CWM.
Flashed Touch CWM...and hadn't thought about it again until I tried to restore a nandroid the other day (made via touch CWM, so it wasn't a compatibility error on the nandroid or anything) and it failed.

I've done some research...
http://www.galaxynex...g-data-cmr.html
http://www.droidforu...data-error.html
http://forums.androi...g-data-cmr.html
http://www.galaxynex...us-toolkit.html
http://forums.androi...lease-help.html

And nothing seems to be really "fixed" at all.
Simply the mention that it must be some apps that don't like being restored.

Any ideas?
Oh, and please...don't suggest TWRP or anything other than the official CWM.
You might personally swear by them. But the devs (I'm sure) don't use them when flashing their builds...and I'd rather not either. I'm just OCD about things like that. Clean flashes are such a bad (good) habit of mine.
Tried and true CWM is where I'd like to stick

Update:
Backups have to be less than 2gigs.
Mine was reading 2.5gigs.
With TWRP recovery's compression option...it dropped to 1.8 gigs and the restore worked perfectly!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried wiping data and then doing a backup and restore to confirm if it's an issue with one of your apps or configurations?

Are you restoring any app or system data from a backup using TiBU before you do your nandroid?

Have you tried wiping/formatting your SD card storage?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Have you tried wiping data and then doing a backup and restore to confirm if it's an issue with one of your apps or configurations?
> 
> Are you restoring any app or system data from a backup using TiBU before you do your nandroid?
> 
> ...


No, but this is the problem, I'm sure.

No, but this wouldn't make a difference in this situation.

No. Good idea. Such a pain to attempt, though...ugh.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you tried a reinstall of Clockwork? If not, reinstall CWR and make a new backup and see if it will install.

Have you renamed any/all of the backups?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Geezer Squid said:


> Have you tried a reinstall of Clockwork? If not, reinstall CWR and make a new backup and see if it will install.
> 
> Have you renamed any/all of the backups?


Yep.

And no, no renaming.
But even if I did...that would cause an MD5 mismatch if anything.

I guess...I should be asking what alternatives I should be using at this point.
None of these suggestions seem to be new in comparison to prior threads.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know it isn't exactly what you are looking for but I use CWMR Touch by unstable apps. It IS the official Koush clockwork recovery but modified to use swipe gesture navigation. It is awesome and I have restored dozens of nandroids with this modified recovery. All the menu's are exactly the same and nandroids save to the clockworkmod/backup folder as usual. So you might want to adb push this recovery and see if it will overwrite the problem and allow your nandroid restore.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, we'll see if they fixed the CWM problem that us few are having.
But being that it hasn't been updated since inception I have my doubts.

Thanks though.
Will test that after AOKP updates and I'm about to flash anyway.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I usually shy away from anything that doesn't seem maintained myself but you will love the swipe navigation. Honestly I can't believe Koush didn't use that method in his. In this instance the dev is active on the thread and resolves issues immediately. It isn't updated often because it just plain works. Hope you try it because I know you will like it.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> But the devs (I'm sure) don't use them when flashing their builds...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Well.
I'm getting anxious just sitting here.

And I've formed a brilliant idea.
Make multiple backups. Flashing recoveries in between.

One HAS to work, right!?

Ugh.
I hope so.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

I went through this same situation TWICE now, each time I flashed the Google stock 4.02 image AFTER I backed up my pics/files/etc since I wiped my phone clean. You can use one of the Gnex toolkits or Fastboot as you want to wipe everything boot, data, everything. This wil erase everything so back up your files. Again I will say I went through this twice now and I was using CWM.

Now as for your comment on devs only use CWM you are completely wrong on this, if you did a poll on Gnex devs I think you will find 80%+ use TWRP now that it has been released. Faster backups, more intuiative, flash multiple zips at once, etc...there is only upside using TWRP. Now I will knock on wood saying this but I have since flashed dozens of zips since switching to TWRP and the problem of failing restoration of data has never appeared again.

FYI: Backups between TWRP and CWM are NOT COMPATIBLE.

I bet if you give it a try you will be hooked and your problems will disappear. You can always flash back. Its simple too down load DrMacinyasha GooInside me app, hit the menu button and click "Install Open Recovery Script" and follow the directions. I would then make a backup with TWRP of the same rom you are on now and then try restoring it and I bet you don't have any data restore issues.

Backups are stored in sdcard/TWRP/Backups/a random number here/then by date example: 2012-05-08--some random numbers. I simply keep the date portion and change the random numbers using Root Explorer after backups to my own name like AKOP_M5


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait.
So flashing the stock images allowed the Nandroid to work?!
I read about flashing the stock images...but that seemed to be in relation to getting the noobies booted up again so I disregarded it.

So.
Restored a nandroid that I JUST made with UnstableRecovery.
"Error Restoring Data"

Swapping over to twrp again to try that backup that I just made.

Edit:
And the MAIN Recovery I wanted to stay away from was TWRP...
Only because I see users reporting "oh I flashed it with TWRP" and having error.
And I remember there being a "rom flashing bug" or something earlier on.
Idk, just sketched me out.
I generally ignore the populous since they tend to be moronic (as I did when I LULMINE'D the Gnex after reading countless reviews crying about it. SO glad I did) but sometimes they get to me.

Um...
So TWRP didn't throw any error.
But my apps are restored without data it seems?


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

You CAN NOT restore nandroids made with CWM with TWRP and vice versa.

I would switch to TWRP if I were you, make a backup with TWRP and then try restoring that TWRP backup.

I had two times wiped my phone completely and restored the Google image for 4.02, then started over again but yes it then restored my old CWM backups. Once it happened the secondtime I was thinking I was going to have to replace my phone but simply switching to TWRP)it had just come out) recovery has seemingly fixed the data restore problem. Its been dozens of flashed zips since I switched to TWRP and I havent had a single issue since.



Jubakuba said:


> Wait.
> So flashing the stock images allowed the Nandroid to work?!
> I read about flashing the stock images...but that seemed to be in relation to getting the noobies booted up again so I disregarded it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I know I can't man.
I made a CWM backup...flashed TWRP...made a backup...and flashed back to CWM to test it's restore.

Any clue why app data didn't work









Edit:
AH!
Same error with TWRP.

No error was thrown...but this is exactly what happened if I attempted to boot up a bad restore with CWM.
Any app I open FC's.

What the flying fuck







.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Methinks you might have a broken bit of hardware... Sounds similar to bad NAND issues back on the OG EVO.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

MotherF******.

But I literally haven't dropped her.
She doesn't even touch hard surfaces still.
Had the damn phone for months now and I treat it like gold.
I also have ZERO other issues.

If that turns out to be the case...I'm going to be super pissed.
Getting a treated-like-shit refurb is not something I'll handle well.
Especially if it comes back with radio/screen/whatever problems.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

as said above, you might have a problem with the nand memory OR the file system in general. 
have you tried a complete wipe via the locking and unlocking the bootloader?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Why are you flashing back to CWM?

When you flashed TWRP and made a backup(of a good working rom) and then restored this backup it still has issues?

How about flashing TWRP, then in TWRP wipe dalvik, cache, data and system and then flash your Rom again with gapps. Then make a backup and try to restore.

If that doesn't work I would backup your sdcard files and wipe your phone completely, then flash 4.02, you need to root your phone again(it will still be unlocked though), flash TWRP and make a stock backup. Then start over with a new rom, radios, etc.

Knocking on wood again, my phone has been perfect ever since doing this the second time but NOT using CWM anymore and starting fresh with TWRP. Its been more than a month since I did this and the problem has not appeared again.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

It could be as I had that bad feeling as well, luckily it hasn't been an issue in over a month and I think it would have continued and became worse if mine had NAND issues.



DrMacinyasha said:


> Methinks you might have a broken bit of hardware... Sounds similar to bad NAND issues back on the OG EVO.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21105-solved-by-samsungverizon-galaxy-nexus-help-request/page__st__20 Here is a link to a thread I was trying to help another member out, explains what i did a bit better as well.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

In the process of flashing stock.

Well...actually...
Restoring my SD card files.
Including my nandroids.

We'll see.

And I was flashing back to CWM because I prefer it.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Fuck.
No help there.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't just flash stock make sure you completely wipe your phone if you haven't and NOT in CWM or TWRP. Either use adb/fastboot or one of the GNEX toolkits. This will wipe everything off your phone but it will still be unlocked. Then push 4.02 img(not a zip) to your phone or use the Toolkit to do it for you. You will be unrooted so then root again and I would HIGHLY suggest trying to use TWRP for at least the time being to eliminate that your problem is being caused by CWM like mine was.

Flash your rom/gapps, radios, make backups and just use TWRP for a bit. Worst case scenario it is a hardware issue, best case is your phone is back to normal and after say a week or two if you wish to go back to CWM then give it a try again.

That's just my $.02 as I was having the exact issue you were and once again knock on wood it's never come back since.

Good luck, hope this helps.



Jubakuba said:


> In the process of flashing stock.
> 
> Well...actually...
> Restoring my SD card files.
> ...


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Dude.
I'm pretty experienced here.
I know what flashing stock means.
And appreciate the attempted help. But you're working to hard to remedy the situation.
Everything you've said I've tried before you said it.

And I'm not trying to be a dick, Just saying </endthread> basically.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe your nandroids got corrupted.
Have you tried to just load up a new ROM, make a back up, and then try restoring to the latest back up?

Just to see if it at backs up correctly now.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Have you tried advanced restoring? One little thing at a time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## intangibleDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure if this was covered here but I've had the same problem.

I wasn't able to restore data because my data partition backup was over 2gb. Apparently, due to limitations of the file system, we can't backup or restore nandroids bigger than 2 gb (for a single partition). The backup process usually looks like it works but the restore always fails.

Is it possible that this is the reason?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

I was in this exact same boat; For some reason all my cwm backups would not restore correctly (I had like 6 and not a single one would work).

I just bit the bullet and fast booted the stock images. I chalked it up to me experiencing "bad nandroid" backups, which I had heard other people refer to. But I got the error when it was restoring data.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I did that, unfortunately.
Even unlocked and relocked for good measure.
Poopie. But I'm over it, no need to push this thread any further.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Update!


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmm, appears as tho twrp isn't as bad as ya thought









I knew you'd get it figured out. Some good info to know!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Whoops! she sent 'er through twice.


----------

